# 2013-2014 NY's Capital District Weather



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting the new thread started for the year...saw a bunch of flakes today!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Would love a normal winter, haven't had one in a while.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JTVLandscaping;1662124 said:


> Getting the new thread started for the year...saw a bunch of flakes today!


So you took a tour of the capital today?:laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Hoping for an all rain winter myself!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

grandview;1662185 said:


> So you took a tour of the capital today?:laughing:


Yeah, They were looking for cans in the trash so they could balance the budget this year.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hoping for lots of snow!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello again, I'm plowing for the same guy I was last winter. I looked to find a plow truck for myself but there is nothing out there fitting my needs and price range. Anyone get anything new for the season? I also got caught in a snow shower late last week walking the dog.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stik208;1663420 said:


> Hello again, I'm plowing for the same guy I was last winter. I looked to find a plow truck for myself but there is nothing out there fitting my needs and price range. Anyone get anything new for the season? I *also got caught in a snow shower late last week walking the dog*.


Read to fast,thought you got caught in a snow blower last week!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wheres the snow man We had a few coats but nothing pushable.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got some coming down now. Also sent in my biennial corp.officer money to them today.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

be testing the salt spreaders tomorrow, everything is white!....but looks like salt only in Batavia


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like all the western, NY guys are on the central ny thread, is this the closest weather thread to us? Seems like we'd be in a whole separate category? Had a little snow last night, not as much as last week, but def some black ice underneath, put a little salt down by hand on a local commercial account this morning....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No one in wny wants to talk about snow,so I have to talk to you guys.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well looks like there's at least 3 of us in WNY talking about it, haha. I'm probably the only one in my area that gets excited for the snow so I know what you mean, did you guys get much yesterday? I saw the lake effect was working in a few places....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought wny was hijacking their thread so we can be incognito...pia day 3 applications and scraping to get ice off the sidewalks....always hate start of season when there is no residual


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Typical Albany,abandoning us WNY'ers


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTV did you ever get a newer truck like you were talking about?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Everyone ready for Wednesdays possible storm??


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Staking last 2 lots today. Just picked up 20 acres of plowing in the last week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still no thread for us. Today into tomorrow ,snow up by lake Ontario and snow sow of us,up to 10 inches. For us,maybe some light blowing snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Less than an inch tonight. Salting by 6 & picked up over 10 accounts this season.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like rain this week.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1670498 said:


> Looks like rain this week.


Think snow!!! I'm right on the ice , <1" line. Hoping for something!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Salted a little on Saturday night, Scraped and salted today. This sucks already. No new truck, just new parts on the old truck. Using last year's salt up...it's all chunky and wet so that's miserable. Forgot every joint in the concrete sidewalks so every one of those hurt a lot.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Got about 2-3 inches in saratoga yeatserday was plowing all day. Nice small storm to get the kinks out.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

No storms this week, and my Fantasy football team won...gonna be a great week!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I need about 30 out of Jimmy Graham tonight to win, lol.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Schoenberg Salt has Contracted with Joe Bastardi of WeatherBell, the former Lead Meteorologist at Accuweather, to provide weekly updates for us and our customers. We will be putting recordings in our phone system and sending email updates along with loading hours of Local piles and warehouses during expected events.

If you would like to receive the emails you can email me your company info and the email/s to receive alerts at [email protected]

Matt
Schoenberg Salt


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Stik208;1674137 said:


> I need about 30 out of Jimmy Graham tonight to win, lol.


Ditto on that, though its just for Playoff Position as I am locked In

Matt
Schoenberg Salt


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

3-6" Sunday into Monday.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont think we are getting anything


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a salt only morning. But I bet they thought that in Philly today. The 5-10" that fell was "unexpected intensity." So anything can happen. I'll be up at 3...just in case!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Yup me too got the salter loaded.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Salt by hand :/

Tired of driving around w/ 500 pounds in te bed tho


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Left work in a rush to get back home..mounted up and scraped and salted my seasonals. Got me nervous about the year, I've been in my seasonal zero-tolerance places 5 times already and haven't touched a per-push account. While I'm not technically losing money, I feel like I am in a hurry. And everything is frozen solid tonight. Letting the salt work on it overnight and hope to clean it good in the AM. More salt, and more CaCl.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW...I caught you guys...making fun of the birdguy.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Man, that guy he's a piece of work. I feel like he does it to himself.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1681293 said:


> Man, that guy he's a piece of work. I feel like he does it to himself.


yep Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Sometimes it's too much, like it can't be real. LOL, but yeah...he does it to himself


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1682580 said:


> Sometimes it's too much, like it can't be real. LOL, but yeah...he does it to himself


H
He's half the reason why on log on everyday...always a good laugh.!!!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

6-12 finally some real snow


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im hoping to go out when I get out of work but well see if everyone scheduled shows up.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was out for 13 hours, I should have taken these at the end but oh well.
04 2500 HD -








These all are from behind Denooyer -








Sidewalk is on the right we don't do those -








I would say it was 7-8' tall -


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It was a bad little storm. The snow was light but it was stiff...if that makes any sense. Like it all felt like drifted snow, but I had no wind. It burned the belt on my little snow blower and even though I KNOW I have a replacement belt I couldn't find it so removed the spreader at 3am so I could load the big snow blower. Of course I broke the walk behind spreader in March and never replaced it so I was the jerk out there salting everything "chicken feed" style.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik gets all the cushy Wolf Rd. work. Out for 13 hours, how many of those were spent at Hooters?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ha 0, unfortunately.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1686907 said:


> Ha 0, unfortunately.


Am i loosing it ? or is your avatar what I think it is :laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1686945 said:


> Am i loosing it ? or is your avatar what I think it is :laughing:


The bird-mobile with Frankenplow?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1687288 said:


> The bird-mobile with Frankenplow?


ya :laughing:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It is exactly what you think it is.Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Did everyone get their fill of snow yet? Sure was cold today.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1688643 said:


> Did everyone get their fill of snow yet? Sure was cold today.


It's been a long few days.. will be back at it doing removal tomm night.. but hey this is what we ask for..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

That poor Bird, he got hosed on that 350 he just bought for $8500 needs tires at minimum and possibly ball joints, brakes, u joints.payup


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

dcamp824;1689637 said:


> It's been a long few days.. will be back at it doing removal tomm night.. but hey this is what we ask for..





JTVLandscaping;1662515 said:


> Hoping for an all rain winter myself!


I must correct you on this.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik208;1692671 said:


> That poor Bird, he got hosed on that 350 he just bought for $8500 needs tires at minimum and possibly ball joints, brakes, u joints.payup


Oh no, I've been too caught up in Fantasy football and Christmas shopping, I've not heard of his purchases.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

You're welcome...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151346


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1693985 said:


> You're welcome...
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151346


How sweet he also got a link for you Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, looks like a minimal event Sunday rain to snow


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

This weather is killing me.... I thought we were going to have a good winter with the 1st 3 events.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This storm isn't going to be pleasant, 6-10" spread over 36 hrs.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep they said 6 - 12 here but they also said heavier amounts can be possible.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The snow is one thing, but the cold weather is too much. The salt just doesn't work at all.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was out for 19 hours, I felt like Bird. I hit a sewer at about 10-15 mph and broke the a frame on the Western.
















Replacement Duramax Dump XV


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1706438 said:


> I was out for 19 hours, I felt like Bird. I hit a sewer at about 10-15 mph and broke the a frame on the Western.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** happens I was out for 14 hours and if it makes you feel better I broke down too last night


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A frame was 30 minutes in, and a solenoid inside the XV pump went out not long after I started using it. I was plowing in semi scoop, and the blade wouldn't raise. I'm very easy on equipment I don't go above 17 mph on smooth long sections and don't slam piles or curbs. I felt like a jerk.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1706626 said:


> A frame was 30 minutes in, and a solenoid inside the XV pump went out not long after I started using it. I was plowing in semi scoop, and the blade wouldn't raise. I'm very easy on equipment I don't go above 17 mph on smooth long sections and don't slam piles or curbs. I felt like a jerk.


same here.. My plow would not raise nor angle. I checked the fluid and it was fine.

I figured the little pump went in the housing. I swapped one out with a spare I had and nothing. I put the old one on and put a spare motor I had. Nothing...

Had to short chain it and bring it to the shop. it just wanted fresh fluid 

Works like a champ now.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1706465 said:


> **** happens I was out for 14 hours and if it makes you feel better I broke down too last night


Is that mike ramano you plow for??


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

no I dont plow for any 1. I have my own accounts.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1709927 said:


> no I dont plow for any 1. I have my own accounts.


Sorry i clicked on the wrong post i was asking stik 208


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I do.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stik208;1710121 said:


> Yes, I do.


Cool.. Mike is a good dude. We used to be right in the same lot on exchange st. My name is Dave I'm the head foreman for skyview.. hope you have some better luck next storm.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Eh, it wasn't that bad. This is my second winter with him, I did 10 years with Nagengast.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Doesn't look like anythings coming other than ice this weekend.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Salt spreader motor went on me on New Year's eve...been doing everything with the walk behind because I'm holding out on giving any more money to the dirtbags at T&T...but I will break down and go tomorrow. Alternator was doing weird stuff for a couple hours Thursday night...and the cold fluid on Friday night made the rams squeal...at 10pm in someone's driveway, just seemed obnoxious. I was yelling at it to shut up. One of my accounts has such a ground water issue that I gave up on salting the 8" thick speed bump and just put a couple cones there last night. Overall, the mega storm was no big deal, Monday night's deep freeze payed off this morning, since I had to put so much material down it melted this morning's snow and all I had to do was sidewalks. Looking forward to a weekend i the 40s!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Several wonderful adventures of the Birdd in here....http://s813.photobucket.com/user/birddseedd/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

He put that old wreck of a plow on that Ford???


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Na, it came with an Ultra Mount which happens to be missing a foot lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, but he put his wings on it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Man I have 33 hours in and it doesn't look like anything good coming on the horizon.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Last night turned into a good night. I was afraid I'd only get to do the seasonals but got the whole route in.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep we got about 4 inches here.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

We got an inch or so this side of the river.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My route varied, 4" here but some spots less than 2 it seemed. Plowed everything without exception because of the cold weather coming.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so bored lol....some snow would be nice.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I think my transmission slipped today, so no.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a day ruiner man, good luck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

They say we got 9" here in Albany but I would say its a bit more I didn't measure though. I was out for 15 hours.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It was a nice storm. Maybe 10" along my route. I plowed with it all day, then took a break from like 4-7pm. Weather guessers said we'd get 1 more shot of snow before 9. So I went out, driveways first since they don't care if another 1/2" accumulates after I leave, but it ended up snowing hard until after 9, then it was light,but never stopped. Dealing with idiots in apartment houses got me behind. got done 530 this morning and went out for a few hours today to clear around the dumpsters, do the non essential walks, plow after cars move, etc, typical day after stuff. No major breakdowns which is always a positive. Timing was great for driveways, plow so they can get home from work, then plow so they can leave today...DOUBLE HITTER!!


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stik208;1748718 said:


> They say we got 9" here in Albany but I would say its a bit more I didn't measure though. I was out for 15 hours.


Yeah.. i'd say we got more then 9" prob closer to a foot.. i think i saw you at the fuller road firehouse when i stopped at A-plus.. looked like somebody was having plow prob with one of the white dump trucks.. right in the beginning of the storm around 4:00 am.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm the only one...but when I'm driving through a business district, for me it Columbia Turnpike...and it's midnight or so, when there's all sorts of plow trucks in the road plowing out the entrances of their clients, I slow down and give them the road. Afterall they're only gonna be there a few seconds. I consider it professional courtesy. Kinda makes me mad when I'm out there and someone doesn't do the same. I understand you have the right of way and all but barreling into me won't help anyone get done faster. It's never a truck with a company's name on it. Most recently it was a jeep wrangler.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

dcamp824;1748772 said:


> Yeah.. i'd say we got more then 9" prob closer to a foot.. i think i saw you at the fuller road firehouse when i stopped at A-plus.. looked like somebody was having plow prob with one of the white dump trucks.. right in the beginning of the storm around 4:00 am.


I was in the white Chevy, that parking lot is real easy I'd do that one every time if I could. I think both the XVs went down that storm.


JTVLandscaping;1749446 said:


> Maybe I'm the only one...but when I'm driving through a business district, for me it Columbia Turnpike...and it's midnight or so, when there's all sorts of plow trucks in the road plowing out the entrances of their clients, I slow down and give them the road. Afterall they're only gonna be there a few seconds. I consider it professional courtesy. Kinda makes me mad when I'm out there and someone doesn't do the same. I understand you have the right of way and all but barreling into me won't help anyone get done faster. It's never a truck with a company's name on it. Most recently it was a jeep wrangler.


I do the same thing, but when Im doing entrances anytime I just do it regardless of traffic if there is enough time to get out and start people should wait the second or 2 but it doesn't always work that way unfortunately.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik208;1749839 said:


> I do the same thing, but when Im doing entrances anytime I just do it regardless of traffic if there is enough time to get out and start people should wait the second or 2 but it doesn't always work that way unfortunately.


There was time, he just bull rushed me once I was in the street. One of those "it's your fault if I hit you" guys. Then of course I gotta hammer down so I don't get hit, and plain and simple...I hate rushing anything. If I mess up one of my perfect windrows, I'll be bummed until next snow.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anybody know any good plow operators looking for work in the Albany area.. deff could use some reliable experienced help. trucks or newer skids or loader available. Sidewalk guys too.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Accuweather is saying 6-10". I hope its still the lighter snow.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

8 to 16 here We will see.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stik208;1756317 said:


> Accuweather is saying 6-10".
> It looks we'll get atleast 10" they said 1-2 inches an hour tomm night.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess Albany will be right under the heaviest band of snow tonight. Could be 16-22" when it's done. I don't really have anywhere to put it so I might just drive the truck into the river tonight.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1757211 said:


> I guess Albany will be right under the heaviest band of snow tonight. Could be 16-22" when it's done. I don't really have anywhere to put it so I might just drive the truck into the river tonight.


Lmao.. i hear ya there, were already off to a bad start they said it was not gonna start untill around now and 2-4" by night but we already have more than a inch on the ground..good luck out there.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope everyone is having good luck, time for a break. Flew through my route tonight. Wish I could go that fast every time. Bed time for 2 hours!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1757211 said:


> I don't really have anywhere to put it so I might just drive the truck into the river tonight.


I literally lol'd. I was out for 3 hours and more than likely going back out in about an hour.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stik208;1757788 said:


> I literally lol'd. I was out for 3 hours and more than likely going back out in about an hour.


Im just layed back in the truck resting i live too far to go home for a couple hours.. getting ready for round 2.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Round 1...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I went out around 1am and got done at 1pm. I am now currently working my regular job 3pm-7am man I'm going to expire. Now on this storm when I went out I couldn't even have the headlights on it was coming down so fierce. Channel 10 said Colonie got 18", I believe it.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I went out at 2...still have some cleanup and snow bird homes to do. Was gonna do it tonight but I think I'm gonna do it early tomorrow. That snow was ridiculous. The state roads had 8" on them. Started chewing pepto at 3 so I didn't puke. 4" per hour...once was enough. Never again please!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whatever happened to the 4-6" storms we used to get?Clock a few hours and go home, now our snow comes by the foot lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

A little salt tonight, then I guess another big one Monday night...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1760097 said:


> A little salt tonight, then I guess another big one Monday night...


yep last storm was a long one.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1760097 said:


> A little salt tonight, then I guess another big one Monday night...


Really.. ?? What are they saying.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

accumulations are unknown but Im sure they will figure it out soon


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

NWS Albany says "Light to Moderate"...I heard that about this time LAST week...20" later I'm betting money its another big one. Who cares, I have no where to put it anymore. I thought 2010-2011 was bad with space for snow but this is far worse.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Swing and a miss...


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stik208;1764136 said:


> Swing and a miss...


I'm kinda glad it did miss us, have not stopped since that storm.. heading out in a few hours to go do snow removal at moes and chipoltle on wolf rd.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm on 7 days straight with at least some sort of snow work. I'm definitely ready for a snow-free Saturday night.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I hear 3 storms possible 2/26, 2/28 & first couple of days in march. Guess winter is hanging on till the end


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a thunderstorm today does that count?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1768054 said:


> I had a thunderstorm today does that count?


Was it thunder snow?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Na, lightning, thunder, rain.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

3-6" for Monday according to Accuweather.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The weatherman says...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ha it does look like a miss again.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting kinda boring around here these days. I wanted to buy a new single stage blower but nobody has any left.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree, I could use a few more hours.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

shes going to be a miss. I got excited we were going to push even tho I still got the flu.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Plowing sick =No fun.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I plowed a few years ago with pneumonia, the ice cold air was terrible when I had to get out and shovel. JTV any luck with a newer truck? There is nothing around here everything is way overpriced.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Holding out for a 1 ton dump with a stick shift. I'm not super desperate so being patient. Found one in Dutchess County that's way overpriced and not selling so I'm waiting it out. I'm really hoping to get a V-box for next season and stop buying bagged salt and go with bulk. Also wanna get away from these stupid apartment complexes and do some easy parking lots again...So tired of walkways!!! I plowed last year at the tail end of the stomach flu. Luckily the worst was the night before but I had no sleep and was dehydrated, out scraping 2" of slop with ice on top off the walkways. I ran out of sweat!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/4356053423.html Thumbs Up - Classic


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1778170 said:


> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/4356053423.html Thumbs Up - Classic


hah forgot to laugh


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Not enough plow for the truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wednesday into Thursday???


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1781371 said:


> Wednesday into Thursday???


still didnt hear anything about that.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Could be something


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope everyone's out there making the money tonight! Not a big deal down here, Scraped that first round of slush off before it froze solid, and a little salt and now it's sleeting pretty good. Calling it a night (for a couple hours anyway.)


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

rain most of the day here. Started snowing now. 

maybe ill get to go out in the morning we will see


----------



## xalexjx (Dec 8, 2009)

just under 20" up here hour north of lake george


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

20" that sounds no fun, I put in 9 hours this morning. I think we got about 3" or so.


----------



## xalexjx (Dec 8, 2009)

Stik208;1784618 said:


> 20" that sounds no fun, I put in 9 hours this morning. I think we got about 3" or so.


Yeah been plowing strait through now, have a few seasonals to clean up anything more then what we got and its not plow-able with a pick-up. Im ready for spring...


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

No salt or calcium to be found anywhere. Spring needs to come fast


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was up in Montreal for the weekend and it dropped a good 3-4" overnight. I think we're done here and I'm ok with that.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Ice tonight! So they say.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

snowing here wont be enough to push tho. I was thinking of removing my headgear and ballast tomorrow too. i guess Ill wait


----------

